# Basic, but it came out nice.



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I enjoyed building this one. Nothing FANCY but still has enough pop in person to make you look at it a minute. Rainshadow IMB844















Robert


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

nice grip work!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Judging by the date on those pictures, this is clearly the future of fishing aesthetic...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

an Abu Blue Yonder would look good sitting there


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

billy grips?excellent throp wrap and the grips match great


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys... Billy style I guess you could say. I did them using techniques passed on by Billy. 

To make sure credit is given where credit is deserved.... TacPayne (Chuck) first outlined and showed me how to do the EVA grips and inlays, he learned from Billy. Since then, I have talked with and learned from Billy. Adding what Chuck showed me, with what Billy has told me and demonstrates at the ICRBE's, and what good old trial and error accomplishes, I can make 2+2=5 most the time. I did some ellipticals about a year ago that just weren't quite right. Now Billy did an article in this issue of Rodmaker that should make my attempts at ellipticals a little more pleasant for all to see....lol


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks outstanding Robert.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Eric. Ha Ha, you wasted your 444th post on one of my threads.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice! What colors in the tiger, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

A pretty rod with a little 'bling'. Very dignified!

TacPayne is a familiar name to me. He has contributed so much to the fishing world.

I like this rod. I am into 'stealth'' with my personal rods, keeping them black with little 'bling'. I do like Cobalt Blue for wraps against a black blank with a 'touch' of gold. I was given the Black Mamba rod by Toejam which has Emerald wraps which is different but pretty.

Keep it simple. You would be surprised at what I'm asked to wrap and some colors seen on the beach. C2


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Charlie, that is exactly what I was going for. A nice clean rod that gives you something to notice if you look at it a moment too long. lol

This was built for a lady to give to her husband as a gift for Father's Day/Birthday. The guides are that blue with gray accents.

Thanks Nemo, The wrap is black and gray under with blue over.

This was built as a Carolina rig bass rod. I asked the lady if she wanted something pure performance minded, or something decorated to the hilt, or even a nice combination of both. She chose both. I chose the split grip wrap to help balance the rod in his hand.  Casting, it feels great, found out for sure it has great bite detection (not my fault I got a strike when I was test casting).


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

The grips look great but I wanna know where you got the time machine!? 1/16/2024!


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

That article on ellipticals was awesome! Nice looking rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks great.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. Looking at it again, it needed a little something between the winding check and the first guide. I added a small accent wrap to mimic the colors/sequence of the inlay up against the winding check.


----------

